# Before & After Photo Contest - Sponsored By ThePaintStore, PainterzMail, and TheNAPP!



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

*Before & After Photo Contest - Sponsored By ThePaintStore, PainterzMail, and TheNAPP!*

*Welcome to the PaintTalk.com Before & After Contest!* 
Sponsored by: *ThePaintStore.com*, *PainterzMail.com*, and *TheNapp.com*​ 
I thought it would be fun for us to have a contest to both show off our work and have a little fun. This contest is easy to enter and there are some great prizes up for grabs. So please take a moment to read through the instructions and then join in on the fun.
Also, please help spread the word about this site and the contest by telling any other professional painters you know about the contest and/or posting the details on your own site. Thanks :thumbsup:



*How To Enter:*
The contest runs from 10/16/07 to midnight 12/2/2007. 
This thread will act as the official contest thread. 
To enter post a before and after photo and a brief description of a job you have completed recently in a single post. *You can enter as many times as you wish* but each *post/entry must have a before and after photo and description of the work done to be valid.*
*That's it!*

There will be three winners picked at the end of the contest and we will have a random drawling at the end to determine who it is. You cannot win more than one prize so if your picked for more than one prize your prize will default to the one with the most value. Each post has a number assigned to it in the upper right hand corner of the post and I'm going to put a bunch of number in a hat and pull one. So, the more entries you have the better the chance you have to win.




*What can you win?*
Now for the good stuff, we have some awesome prizes donated from our sponsors. So real quick before I list them... THANK YOU to our sponsors for giving back to the community. You guys rock!


*1st Place Prize:*
ASM Zip-Spray ESP Airless Paint Sprayer from *ThePaintStore.com*


_Click image for more details_


*2nd Place Prize:*
$200 worth of free mailings from *PainterzMail.com*





*3rd Place Prize:*
1 year of free membership with *The NAPP*




_These prizes are only open to US residents only. If your from Canada please post your before and after photos anyways and I'll make sure to send you a T-Shirt and perhaps some other goodies if your name is drawn. Sorry._



*Final Word*
Once again I want to give a huge THANK YOU to our sponsors who offered up these prizes in an effort to help promote the site. We really want this site to become a huge asset to the industry and to do this we need your help. Please tell everyone you can think of about this site and this contest and also keep posting. With your help this site will be a huge success.


*And now a word from my lawyer*  


> *Contest & Sweepstakes Rules:*
> 1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. Promotion begins at 12:01 a.m. (EST) on 10/16/2007 and ends at 11:59 p.m. (EST) on 12/2/2007.
> 2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
> Method One (1): As a Member of PaintTalk.com you must post a before and after photo of a painting, wallpaper, or refinishing job you have done and a brief description of the job. Each VALID entry provides one (1) opportunity to win. Every new valid post in the contest thread equals a valid entry in the sweepstakes. The participant with the highest number of VALID entries at the contest end will have the largest chance of being chosen by random drawing. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur.
> ...


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Those prizes are awesome and incredibly generous! :thumbup: to the sponsors.

I will be submitting the job I am doing right now... I just hope I can get it done by the 2nd...


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

OK I'll start,
This is a wallpapering job I did in and old farm house. The old wallpaper, actually a fabric backed vinyl, was installed by us about 20 years earlier. Nothing wrong with it, the owner just wanted a change. I removed the existing wallpaper and reinstalled a paper backed vinyl.

Is that a brief enough description? :laughing: 

The first picture is before and the second is after.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I will be submitting the job I am doing right now... I just hope I can get it done by the 2nd...


Remember that you can submit as many projects as you like so feel free to post old shots you have now. And spread the word :thumbsup: 


jackrabbit5 said:


> Is that a brief enough description? :laughing:


That was perfect and very nice work!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's another one. A laundry room with patterned paneling on the bottom half. Upper walls and ceiling were repainted. The paneling was washed, sanded, parting strips removed, seams nailed down and floated, prepped and liner applied. Then they were wallpapered.

First is before and second is after.

Hey, this is easy. It occurs to me that the pictures or jobs themselves don't necessarily have to be good. All that matters is volume. :jester:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, one more and then I'll give someone else a chance. This is a rusted metal roof on an old storage building. We applied two coats of latex maintenance primer. I don't thing there will be any question of which is the before picture.:laughing:


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

*paint fake windows to match front of building*

here is a building I painted these side windows on the building to match the front. I measured windows and matched paint colors to the from the front to the side. I had one window started on the before shot


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

This is too easy....


DSCF0023.JPG

DSCF0026.JPG



Big Barn... just did another one today... spray oil stain 2 coats / one day / 
me and a helper


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0033.JPG

DSCF0003.JPG


New shed / barn.. matched to house.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0024.JPG

DSCF0008.JPG

New construction.... still paying for the materials a year later...


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

*block wall mural*

This is a block wall I painted to look like the wall is broken out and there is a view of st. louis


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0004.JPG

DSCF0026.JPG



Another 2nd empire.... picked the colors also....


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0021.JPG

DSCF0001-1.JPG

DSCF0003-2.JPG

Ceiling repair Specialist.... bathroom remodel.... love joint compound!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0018.JPG

DSCF0002.JPG


My landlords love me.....and it's better than paying rent.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0019.JPG

DSCF0008-1.JPG


painting over grease


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

And my Victorian.... I do one every year



DSCF0012.JPG

DSCF0015.JPG
DSCF0001-2.JPG


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0010.JPG

DSCF0009-1.JPG

DSCF0007-4.JPG

DSCF0053.JPG



Lots and lots of prep work.....


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0008-2.JPG

DSCF0022.JPG

These columns were in pieces almost... we glued them tacked them..and rebuilt them with bondo...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Ceiling repair.. customer rolled them...until they fell down.

DSCF0033.JPG

DSCF0031.JPG

DSCF0034.JPG

DSCF0035.JPG


DSCF0010.JPGDSCF0009.JPG


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

*When can I collect my prize?*

DSCF0006.JPG

DSCF0007.JPG

DSCF0028.JPG

DSCF0030.JPG

DSCF0023.JPG

High gloss on ceilings.... it can work!


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:yawn: Your kidding right ? :2guns: that pump is for amature beginers:hammer: .take it back and give away the $$ to the winner:rockon: .


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

*entertainment center*

before after drywall entertainment center. a starving artist needs the prize!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Deck and fence were stripped of the old finish and restained.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice deck job.... I don't do that many of them....so they kinda scare me.
what was your plan of action? from cleaning to finish...also products.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Nice deck job.... I don't do that many of them....so they kinda scare me.
> what was your plan of action? from cleaning to finish...also products.


Thanks, the deck was stripped first using Deckscapes stain remover and a power washer then followed with Deckscapes Revive and a thorough rinse. After drying it got 2 coats, wet on wet, of Diamond Vogel Grainstain oil deck stain natural tone cedar applied by brush.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Turning a steel door into a wood door.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Old wallpaper in kitchen removed and repapered


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that door is cool... what did you charge for that?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Now that door is cool... what did you charge for that?


I don't remember, probably not enough


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Stacy sure wants that sprayer! :yes:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Stacy sure wants that sprayer! :yes:


Sure, why not. I'll take all the freebies I can get. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0001.JPG

DSCF0031.JPG

DSCF0018.JPG

Here's a laundromat I redid... used beadboard and sponge.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Stacy 
That is a very nice looking door. How long does a door like that take you?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Stacy
> That is a very nice looking door. How long does a door like that take you?


Assuming that it is a new door that has been delivered to my shop, in gereral I figure about 1 hour to disassemble and prep the door and 1 hour for a color match. Then for each side I figure 1/2 hour to apply base color, 1 hour for the primary grain, 1 hour for secondary grain and 1/2 hour for each coat of varnish. Then another 1/2 hour to put it back together again. I just looked up the information on that door and my total time was 13 hours for doing both sides so I guess my formula didn't quite work out on that one. Fortunately most of the doors that I do like this are by time and materials


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Not being a smart ass but for aprox $500 that it would cost @13 hours,would'nt it make sense to just buy a wood door?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Not being a smart ass but for aprox $500 that it would cost @13 hours,would'nt it make sense to just buy a wood door?


I don't remember the last time I saw a new wood door on the exterior. Oh, yes I do, on a restored hotel in my town. They were only 8 years old and I charged them over 1700 dollars to refiinish the exteriors of 6 doors. The ultra thin mahogany veneer on these doors was apparently put onto a masonite type skin. According to a retired GC I talked to it's hard to find an exterior grade wood door. Anymore they're either steel or more often fiberglass. Wood doors just don't stand up to the elements with a clear finish without constant maintenance.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

trompe l' oeil on 1850 lathe and plaster.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

entry way repair and repaint. Used BM


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

lime plaster repair and repaint.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Stenciling, new const., CA. Paints


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

glaze over paint, aluminum leaf stencil, office in home.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Theatre in old school, paint, stencil and gilding


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

trompe l' oeil on 1850 lathe and plaster.

Now there is some fine work,got my vote!:notworthy: :thumbup:


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kids room*

This is a kids room we did. Stained and varnished all the wood, lil painting and a wallpaper mural. A fun room to do.


----------



## Painted Dreams (Sep 14, 2007)

This living room went from post Jetsons to a modern Asian theme.
Right Rorge :shuriken:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Painted Dreams said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldn't see them.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

*Deck cleaning pics*

This deck had an old wax based sealer on it that had literally been baked on by full sun exposure, I stripped it, neutralized, and sealed with Wood Tux Wet.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

*Concrete Sealing*

Driveway was washed and sealed with H&C Concrete Sealer (Red Terrazzo Tile)


----------



## eallard (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a house I did in Sammamish, WA. It took about twice as long as it should have because of all the rain we've been having.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a Purgular I've just finished... cabbott o.v.t solid oil stain. 
(painted the house also)

DSCF0004-1.JPG

DSCF0002.JPG


DSCF0005.JPG

DSCF0006.JPG

DSCF0011.JPG

DSCF0016.JPG


----------



## regal (Oct 23, 2007)

ive seen your truck. nice work, names gene/ regal painting


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

New construction, kitchen wallpaper.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

New wallpaper in a bathroom. Not very good picture quality in before shot, all I had was my cell phone camera.


----------



## kuusk_v (Oct 28, 2007)

*Couple was expecting a little girl.*

Hi Everyone,

i'm new to the site and came across this contest. Some of you guys do some pretty facinating stuff. Here is one of my favorites.
Had to paint prime and paint all the stained woodwork and install a chair-rail. 
Everything else was masked out and painted.


----------



## kuusk_v (Oct 28, 2007)

*Another simple kids room.*

The couple I did this for didn't know if they were going to have a boy or a girl.
Unfortunately I don't have before pics, sorry. 
This was a simple two color split with border.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Wow!
I just got through page 1 so far...

Kelly and CC, you do really nice work.

I feel kinda humble presenting my before pic, 
but I hope to get it painted when they finish the arch.
r


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Bread and butter work. Attachements are for contest purposes, but glad to show more detail and answer questions. 

This one IS painted. Body is the same as before, shutters are different color.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a teens room I did a couple years ago. I was told that the darker walls were going a lighter blue, so I did, but then found out that the darker walls were to stay the same. So I found a close match. Found something else to do during the time that the teen and the mother put the work on hold. LOL. Patch work is due to bees in the wall.

The ceiling was a purplish and now it's not. There are 3 different blues on the walls, but you may not be able to tell in the pictures. 4 colors, 2x each.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

*before*

After. Bathroom.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

*Doesn't count, after picture only*

After 48 yrs.

Taken in the 7 1/2 foot (dirty) mirror I took out of the bathroom. BBBwwwaaahhhaaahaaaahaaaa, who gave me a camera?!!!!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

*before and after*

before/after


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a fiberglass door I did recently.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

The bottoms of the cabinets and doors in this laundry room were nearly destroyed by a nationally known cleaning company that came in to clean the old flooring adhesive off of the floor prior to the installation of new tile floors. I stripped and refinished them.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Nice work Stacy!
r


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice stuff guys... I'm impressed and looking forward to seeing more before this is all over with!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

This previously papered stairway had a calcimine problem. I treated the problem areas with Emulsbond, did some minor patching, applied bridging liner and repapered. For some reason the after pictures are showing first but I think you can probably figure that out.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

This commercial space had some used pegboard applied (don't ask me why, the owner couldn't stand the thought of all that stuff going to waste. It would have been much cheaper to put up new rock) to the walls. I applied bridging liner followed by a paintable wallpaper with lots of floating of irregular areas in between.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

New construction. This entry was papered with grasscloth and the rest of it as well as the entire house was painted.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Everything is looking great so far guys.. thanks!

Remember we only have a little over a week left so make sure you get your entries in. I look forward to seeing them all.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Only a week left?

Gosh, it's been 30 yrs since they built that 1/2 an arch...
Can I get an honorable mention for effort?
... I hit 'em up every week!

I only do removal, and small repairs... what is bridging liner????
r


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunroom with off white walls was redone with Sherwin Williams Illusions Soft Suede (color Gingerbread)


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Very nice!
I like that gingerbread color.
r


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Only a week left?
> 
> I only do removal, and small repairs... what is bridging liner????
> r


Bridging liner is a spun polyester wallcovering. It's intended for use as an underlayment on problem walls, paneling, cement block, etc. Not to be confused with blankstock liner which is a pulp paper but I won't bore you with that.



Tmrrptr said:


> Very nice!
> I like that gingerbread color.
> r


Thanks, but I can't take credit for picking the color.:whistling2:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

The customer was tired of her plain jane walls and wanted a little color in her family room. I was only too happy to oblige her. I also painted the insides of the air returns black (which the previous painter had painted the wall color) so they didn't stand out so much.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Wow!

I love painting... it looks great!
r


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Hot colors right now...... nice work.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this one today. My company papered this bedroom 21 years ago when it was new and it was just time for a change. I removed the old paper and installed new. The last picture is just a panorama of the room, I thought I'd try my Photostitch software and see how well it works (apparently not very).


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Today, Sunday December 2nd is the last day for entries... so POST!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is one of the exteriors we did this summer, our last of the summer.

We couldn't sand because of concerns of lead. Three days of scraping, caulking etc. Then we sprayed one 10 mil coat of X-I-M Peel Bond, back brushing any raw wood. Followed by one 30 to 40 mil coat of X-I-M Peel Bond. Then two top coats on everything.

Total of eight colors. You can't tell from the pictures but the corbels are two shades lighter than the trim color. The doors were done in a dark green.

This is by far the largest project Humble Abode has ever done. But with the exposure it won't be the last. I already landed one of the neighbors houses for next year.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have any before shots of this interior. I think I posted it in the pictures forum either here or on contractortalk.com.

All of the flowers and the logo were done freehand using a projector and a laser level. There is a heavy knockdown texture on the wall because the contractor doing the build out didn't want to fix any of the many imperfections in the wall...


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Another interior we did this summer which I think most of you have seen already.

Stripes were done using a laser level and tape.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Another red house!

Asking the guys at the paint store to "tint the primer to the topcoat" resulted in a pink primer...  

This brought no end to the questions from the neighbors and everyone involved "Is that the color" with wrinkled nose...

The customers were happy with the final colors. They intentionally wanted to go for a barn feel.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

This home office had been previously wallpapered. My brother removed the old paper and painted ceiling and trim. I went back with him to install the new grasscloth. Got there and the "grasscloth" turned out to be bamboo. Ended up taking a bit longer than anticipated.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Really nice outcome, Humble... and the kids sure look happy with it!

Ha! I probably would've got tagged for no anchoring or handrail on the scaffolding...
r


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Really nice outcome, Humble... and the kids sure look happy with it!
> 
> Ha! I probably would've got tagged for no anchoring or handrail on the scaffolding...
> r


Thanks
Residential + Wisconsin = No OSHA :laughing: 

We also used a 45' electric articulating boom on that job.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Simple repaint with drywall repair


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










(Almost) After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before (thinking about how the hell I can do it):










(Almost) after:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










During:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before (crab fest to get pumped up):










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










During:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










During:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Before:










After:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

There's that pony tail again


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, the contest is now closed... I'll do the drawling tonight.

Good luck everyone and thanks again to our sponsors: :thumbsup: 
www.ThePaintStore.com
www.Painterzmail.com
www.TheNAPP.com

I'll post the results after the drawling.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I just printed out all the post numbers and I'm cutting them up and picking names in about 10 mins. I'll let you now who the winners are after that.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

First, I'd like to thank everyone who participated in this contest. We had a really good response and a lot of great before and after photos. Thanks!

Also, thanks to our sponsors who donated prizes for the contest... it means a lot that you guys would help out this new community of painters. I'm sure the guys will remember that! :thumbsup: 

So, here we go. I'm going to pull numbers and post them as I go.





*1st Place Prize:*
ASM Zip-Spray ESP Airless Paint Sprayer from *ThePaintStore.com*




*And the winner is:* ccpainting for Post #7





*2nd Place Prize:*
$200 worth of free mailings from *PainterzMail.com*






*And the winner is:* jackrabbit5 for Post #63






*3rd Place Prize:*
1 year of free membership with *The NAPP*





*And the winner is:* Roadog for Post #38





Congratulations everyone... :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations Roadog, jackrabbit5, and ccpainting!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations guys! Thanks again to the sponsors. I hope we can continue to do things like this in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations To All Winners


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad it was a random drawling because it would have been hard to judge... some great work on display!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Roadog, jackrabbit5, and ccpainting!
great work...... thanks everyone!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Nathan. And thank you to the sponsors and other participants. It's been fun. Congratulations ccpainting and Roadog.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Winners... please PM me your name, address, and email so I can pass it along and get the prizes on their way.

Thanks!


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks! I needed that sprayer mine is old and only sprays at one pressure full blown. I have been searching for one to by these past couple months. I almost bought one, but some one beat me to it.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Thank you to the Painttalk.com sponsors for underwriting the contest!

Nathan, I've really enjoyed the pictures of excellent workmanship from all.

CCpaint, Jackrabbit, and Roaddog... You guys have great talent amking the world a better place. I hope your bragging rights to being a contest winning painter on the worldwide scene benefit you financially far beyond receipt of your prizes.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks! Never won anything before. Actually going back up to Maine for the "opening" next week for that house and its paint job. Took almost a year to do it. Over 5 miles of stripes about a 1/4 inch wide.


----------

